# Neighbors from Hell stories



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

The neighbors thread reminded me……

Anyone have any Neighbors from Hell stories?  I sure do.

Over 20 yrs ago ......I had just moved into a new place.  I’d also just started a new, stressful job (promotion) which required a lot of travel, and my mother was dying 45 miles away in a skilled-care facility.

My downstairs neighbor was a 58 yr old woman (I was 36 at the time) and on my first day she complained about noise (furniture moving in, boxes, getting settled in, etc.) Then she got real friendly……started leaving “gifts” at me door (old boxes of candy she didn’t want).  Then the phone calls started….almost everyday as soon as I came home from work.

Then a note inviting me to her place for a drink.  Wow.  Why did I go?  I dunno.  :shrug:

She reminded me of “Nora Desmond” in that movie with William Holden. After 2 minutes it was obvious she was a heavy drinker.  OMG, her place was a well-stocked liquor store.  She wasn’t working because she had been asked to leave/job eliminated…whatever.  She started to cry, telling me all about her problems with her daughter, and also told he she was sleeping with some married guy.  WHOA!  :tmi:

Then she gave me the “scoop” about the other neighbors (it was a 4 unit bldg).  What a night. 

I began to try to avoid her, which was not easy.  She kept inviting me over, I kept politely refusing.  Then she started complaining about noise……whenever I had a visitor, whenever I was on the phone, etc.  It got ridiculous.  Long to short we had a talk which turned into an altercation.  I stayed away from her and vice-versa but went on about my business.  She moved a couple yrs later.

Enough for now, but I have a couple more.


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> The neighbors thread reminded me……
> 
> Anyone have any Neighbors from Hell stories?  I sure do.
> 
> ...



Yikes!  This sounds almost like a sit-com on TV but I'm sure it was a nightmare for you at the time.  Many years ago my ex and I lived in a small rented house and there was a lady next door who seemed nice enough.  We had a small yard with a clothes line which I would use to hang the laundry out to dry.  Then I started finding the laundry and clothes pins on the ground.  I started watching the laundry like a hawk after I'd hang it and finally caught her in the act.  She had persuaded herself it was her clothes line (though it was obviously ours) and it needed to be kept clear for her use.  I didn't argue with her as by that time we knew she was mentally ill.  I believe she eventually went to live with relatives.


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

There’s an epilogue to the neighbor story I posted ……

About a year before she moved, I came home from work one night late….about 7PM, really tired after a day of travel.  As I entered the foyer to get my mail, I heard a commotion….a woman was crying very hard and confronting neighbor about sleeping with her husband.  Yikes. :eek1:

Had I not been so tired I would have gone back to my car, but I got my mail and went up to my apt.  What a mess.


----------



## whisteria (May 27, 2015)

Our first house was a semi and next door lived two sisters one 80 and one 75yrs old, they'd never married and wanted to know everything about everything,
Ive always been the one not to have a lot to say, (a listener rather than a talker)
Well i came home from work this one day and the police car blocked our shared drive, I was about to park down the road in the pubs car park when the policeman told me the older lady next door had died,
We asked if we could help and said we're here if needed,
Instead of being upset the younger lady seemed pleased to move furniture around to her liking and out of the blue on the same day her sister died asked if we'd attend the church to say goodbye, she didnt know the date but would let us know.
The day arrived and we both attended church and then the house,  it was full, we'd never seen one single visitor in that house for the 3 years we'd lived there but this day it was full,

We decided to slip out back  to our house next door and said our goodbye The sister asked if ever she got any problem could she bang on the deviding wall and would i just come into her home as she'd feel better knowing we would look after her in times of need.

Three months came and went and one summers evening about 10pm this very loud banging on the wall and the ladys voice saying (i'll hit you again in a minute " oh god )
I did my SAS bit and jumped over the hedge and in through the back yard door run up the hallway and swung the lounge door wide open "I was greeted by a scream and the words OH MY GOD,
It worked out the old lady was trying to hand a picture on the deviding wall !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oooooooooooops

After that semi detached house we made a rule the next house would be on its own with no near by neighbours and no shared drives etc the more remote the better
we did this three moves later and can only say this " say hello to those who live near you and keep it that way, dont get to involved.":angel:


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh my yes I had the neighbors from Hades.  When I first moved into my house I was this shy little mouse, newly foisted out into the world alone just my daughters and I after a horrific divorce.  One night I was rattled from sleep by insanely loud rock music.  I looked at the clock to see it was midnight.  The music blared on for another 2 hours then was over for the night.  First night I thought "ok I can forgive a good party, not my business I am new here, don't make waves".   Not so, this went on for 2 years, repeatedly on many weekends.  I tried the passive aggressive route by dropping notes in the mail box.  I finally resorted to calls to the police.  Often mixed into this were repeated nights of screaming and banging and crashing.  One night to my horror a round kitchen table was rolled out the front door and onto the front lawn.  Male member of the house tore out after said table and started to kick and stomp and rip this table apart in an absolute rage right there on the front lawn in plain view at about 2am.  That was another call to the police.  And shortly after this he!! ended.  I finally found out that the male was beating the female and she was so afraid she just took the beatings hoping by not reporting the guy he would lay off.  She did finally reach her limit after he ripped her ear from her head and pressed charges.  He has been gone from all our lives for about 6 years now, she has a lovely new husband and finally we are all at peace and actually enjoy the odd get together.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

fishfulthiunking, that guy would be a good candidate for the Burning Bed (movie with Farrah Fawcett).


----------



## jujube (Jul 27, 2015)

We had the neighbor from hell many years ago in Michigan.  He had got into it with about everyone in the neighborhood at one time and was always threatening to shoot someone.  He decided he didn't want anyone parking in front of his house, even though it was a city street and parking was allowed, so he painted a "no-parking zone" area on the street that covered the whole area in front of his house.  The police came and told him he had to have it sandblasted off the street or the city would do it at his expense.  He told the police that he didn't do it.....it must have been us.  The police, of course, knew him well from years of this sort of stuff.

We went away on vacation for 10 days once and while we were gone, someone spray-painted obscenities in red on the side of his house that faced ours.  Of course, you can guess he told the police it was us.  The police told him that they knew we were away on vacation (in our town, we were asked to let the police know if you were going to be gone for a few days so they could keep an eye on your house) and his answer was that he was sure we had hired someone to do it.
the officer said that if he had to interview everyone who had bad feelings for the guy, he'd be busy for a year.  

My late husband played classical guitar and sometimes like to sit out in the back yard in the early evening and softly strum on his guitar.  Every time he did it, the idiot next door would come out with his accordion and blare sounds out of it....not songs, just make noise with it, until my husband would give up and go back inside.  

He had his front porch full of papier mache parrots, hundreds of them.  When people would walk down the street and turn their heads to looks at the porch, he'd run out and scream at them that they weren't allowed to look at his house.  

I could keep this up, but you get the picture.  We would periodically get a call from the police about something else he had accused us of, including such things as standing in our window and "looking at him" (last thing I wanted to do), having a small garden in our back yard that he was sure had marijuana growing in it (it didn't), and having one garage sale in the four years we were there (it was permitted).  The officer and I would have a good laugh about it.....he'd call and say "guess what ______ has accused you of THIS time?"

Nowadays, I'd have him up on harassment charges, but we were younger and more patient back then.


----------



## imp (Jul 27, 2015)

We had a neighbor who requested my folks' permission to add on a dormer on the attic, for the old folks to live upstairs, in the attic. The sketches were unobtrusive, what they wound up having built was a nightmare! Completely blocked off all light on the southside of our house. My Dad brought it up to them, once, during some kind of backyard minor altercation. 

Years later, my own folks having moved away, and I had bought our house from them, my buddies who several times a week gathered at our place evenings to play cards and "tip a few", "got back" at that neighbor, though the neighbor did not know it, by peeing on the neighbor's basement windows, upon leaving our place in the darkness!   imp


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> fishfulthiunking, that guy would be a good candidate for the Burning Bed (movie with Farrah Fawcett).



yes indeed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2015)

I had a neighbors in the next yard who were also the land lord & land lady. They were retired and could not stay away from my first floor apartment yard. 

Once, they surrounded the bird bath with those pink plastic flamingos, but took them away after I complained.

 Another time, they placed a wiine keg in my front yard filled with orange, plastic flowers-in the middle of winter! I threw them away.

When guests or food delivery came, they had to park on the street instead of the driveway in case their vehicles leaked oil onto the asphalt driveway that they had replaced several years earlier. This was not always successful and when they discovered oil spots, they scrubbed them with a bucket and brush!

Things could have been alot worse, like the stories I've read here.  I guess I was lucky.


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 31, 2015)

I had the neighbours from hell move into the villa in front of mine.  Only two on the block of land.

At the time,  it seemed to be a single mother with about three or four children along with dogs that were intent on ripping me apart if they could get through the fence.

Then the husband was released from jail.  He was a bikie gang member.

From then on,  the whole yard was lit up with spotlights,  every night.

There were people coming and going at all hours,  day and night.  There was no peace for me.

Thankfully,  he was arrested again for drug dealing,  and she and the children,  and the pit bull dogs moved out.

The next couple who moved in were older, far more stable,  and they're still my neighbours.

Such a blessed relief.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2015)

Definitely hellish, grannyjo.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2015)

Back when my mother was alive, we had a row with the next-door neighbors about leaving their dog out. When they were gone (which they were most of the time, sometimes up to 9 hours a day), they left their huge dog (I think it was part wolfhound) out in a fenced-in section of their backyard. When he was left alone, it just barked loudly and continuously. We tried to be civil about it at first suggesting they walk the dog before they left for the day and leave it inside. The neighbor's only reply was that it was an "outdoor dog". We also pointed out that there was a barking ordinance in effect. His answer to that was, "That law doesn't apply to me." We were getting desperate and took to going over and letting the dog out of its pen, then it didn't bark. The neighbors response to this was to have my mother and me arrested for harassment and trespassing. We finally had to go to court. That dragged on for months. Often the neighbor wouldn't even show up and when he did it was to ask for more time to get his case together. Finally the judge put his foot down and told the neighbor's attorney to tell the neighbor he had to do take measures to keep his dog quiet. About a week after that, the dog disappeared and we never saw it again. Today the neighbor is passably friendly, so I guess he didn't hold any grudge, but he was very nasty when this was going on.


----------

